# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Could this be asbestos or not

## zeroasylum

Hi all,   
Renovating  one of the bedrooms and just removed the old alarm panel and found this  behind it. The rest of the wall is gyprock sheeting from around 1995 except this small square. I  think its old hair plasterboard it feels rough on the back the hairs are  brown and quite large compare to asbestos fibers from pictures I have looked at I know without a test its never 100%. I have attached a picture. I  am going to leave it in there if it is old plaster and  just skim over it  but I am concerned it could be asbestos. Advice please.   
Many thanks   
Zeroasylum

----------


## r3nov8or

Looks just like old horse hair or hemp plaster to me 
Edit: but it's not paper faced like gyprock. Is that old wallpaper or something on the face?

----------


## goldie1

Looks like hair plaster. May be when they replaced the rest of the wall in 1995 they didn't want to remove the alarm and just cut around it

----------

